# Certificate of equivalency



## chozeil

Good Day Guys!
I just want to ask about CERTIFICATE OF EQUIVALENCE.The german consulate is asking me to submit this kind of certificate.
I really dont have an idea how to get it from Anabin database.
i can't understand the provided website because it is written in a german language.
I really need your help.
Thanks & Have a Great Day ahead


----------



## ElecktraKing

chozeil said:


> Good Day Guys!
> I just want to ask about CERTIFICATE OF EQUIVALENCE.The german consulate is asking me to submit this kind of certificate.
> I really dont have an idea how to get it from Anabin database.
> i can't understand the provided website because it is written in a german language.
> I really need your help.
> Thanks & Have a Great Day ahead



Hi 
Equivalence certificate is available on Hochschulabschlüsse: Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse

Check for your degree certificate on this link.
Please find PDF for equivalence certificate for nursing.

Hope so this will be helpful to you.


----------



## chozeil

hi .thank you so much for the info.


----------



## chozeil

@ electra king:
do you have an idea about the process?
i cannot understand the link..thank uou so much


----------



## *Sunshine*

For what exactly did the Consulate ask? For what type of permit did you apply?


----------



## chozeil

@sunshine:
working visa


----------



## *Sunshine*

1. Nursing is a regulated profession in Germany. 

2. You'll need at least B2 German to receive a license to be a nurse.

3. If the Consulate wants confirmation that you are allowed to be a nurse in Germany, you need to learn German first.


----------

